# May wedding in NC



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Gents, 
My nephew will be marrying over memorial day weekend in Winston-Salem. Can anyone shed some light on what the weather may be like. I'm trying to line up my wardrobe for the affair. Thank you.


----------



## lackspolish (Apr 14, 2005)

Impossible to predict that far out, of course, but spring in NC is usually pretty warm. May can be beautiful. I would plan for at least 70s in the day, could be even warmer.


----------



## lawschool82 (Oct 29, 2005)

I have lived in Winston for the past year and a half, and I grew up in central NC. May should be fairly warm, maybe 70-80.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Expect it to be in the high 70s.

It was 90 degrees this year on Memorial Day. Depending on where the wedding will be, the formality, time of day, indoors or out, etc...seersucker is a very viable option.

www.wunderground.com is your friend 

I grew up about 20 minutes outside of Winston, family has been there about 180-200 years or so, and it's my favorite city. It's nothing special, and not very big, but it's my favorite.


----------

